#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Classic VW Van Rebuild Shop Near Bangkok

## rickschoppers

I was returning from Bangkok this week and noticed a shop with several VW Van bodies in different stages of rebuild inside. The only way I can describe the location was that I was heading north just outside of Bangkok on my way back to Udon Thani. As you pass the huge cement factory on the left, you go up the hill and the shop was on the right side of the highway. Does anyone know about this shop, or any other shop rebuilding split window VW vans?

I should have stopped, but I was in a hurry to get back home. I may need to go back and check it out. I owned three of the split windows when I was young and would love to have another one here in Thailand.

----------


## Looper

The series 1 with the flip up wind-screen panels is not cheap these days.

Even old wrecks in Aussie go for many 10s of thousands of dollars now.

You can get the lego version for $170



http://www.myer.com.au/shop/mystore/...-van-109664650

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^
There are stunning rebuilds of these VW's all around Thailand.

Thai's are expert at it without the stupid costs of the real world.

----------


## rickschoppers

Yes Terry, during my internet search I found one Thai who can duplicate all panels needed for the old split windows by hand. I am hoping the labor costs here can be held within reason.

----------


## terry57

^

Labor costs are nothing compared to our silly countries. Good luck with it.

----------


## Dillinger

Speak to the Thais who've turned there camper vans into bars. There used to be one on suk Soi 11.  They will tell you the score.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Yep, and I could even buy one here.

Volkswagen Cocktail Van From 1976 | East Coast: Pattaya & Region | Vans, Mini Bus for Sale | Bahtsold.com | Baht&Sold

----------


## Mr Earl

I owned a couple of type 1 transporters, great vehicles, but they require a good bit of TLC to keep the running. I love the overhead air vent.

The last one I had was a 1967 model; the last year of the type 1 and first year for 12 volt. Sold it when a bearing failed in one of the reduction gearboxes. That was more expensive to fix than the vehicle was worth at the time.
The trick was finding one that wasn't rusty. Pretty tough vehicles, took mine down many a Maine logging skidder trail.

----------


## rickschoppers

I have had a total of seven older VWs, so they gave me a chance to learn about their simple engines and mechanics. Four bolts hold the engine in and it did not take much time to remove the entire unit. They are pretty basic vehicles which is why I like them. There seems to be plenty of parts for them in Thailand now, especially around Bangkok.

Lots of VW clubs with many events around Thailand as well. For me, it would be a great hobby and keep my mind going. It beats sitting in the village watching coconuts fall.

----------


## Mr Earl

It would be pretty slick to retrofit a modern three cylinder diesel engine into an old transporter.

I always kinda wanted one of these;

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Nice. I am not a purist, but would rather stick with the 4 cylinder stock engine. You can do lots to them now.

----------


## VocalNeal

^ Flat 6 rules. 

You need an Oetinger Wasserboxer. 



Or at least i would like one.

----------


## Humbert

> As you pass the huge cement factory on the left, you go up the hill and the shop was on the right side of the highway


Sounds like Saraburi not Bangkok. Can't recall going up any hills leaving Bangkok on Hwy 1.

----------


## Humbert

Would be nice to find one of these.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> As you pass the huge cement factory on the left, you go up the hill and the shop was on the right side of the highway
> 
> 
> Sounds like Saraburi not Bangkok. Can't recall going up any hills leaving Bangkok on Hwy 1.


How about Hwy 2? Could that be Saraburi? Where is the huge CPak factory?

----------


## rickschoppers

> Would be nice to find one of these.


My last VW van was a 23 window. If I had only known.

----------


## VocalNeal

I used to have a early Cooper S also with a full length Webasto style roof :bananaman: 

This is not mine.

----------


## rickschoppers

Here is some information on the Surf Seeker VW van seen in my avatar. Thailand is way behind in the custom car world. Would there be a market here?

----------


## Looper

^Gotta love that front door!

Some beautiful work there.

 :goldcup:

----------


## Looper

Not sure if it is a stock engine...




I don't think the original type 1 had auto-retracting wheelie bars!

----------


## Looper

Here is a good type 1 restoration going for $198,000 3 years ago




The cheapest available in Aussie now is $59,000

----------


## rickschoppers

OK, let's do this another way. Does anyone know shops that sell classic VW's? It can be the classic beetles since the will probably also know how to source a van. If the vans are just too much money, I will purchase a classic beetle instead. I have already looked at several used car sites, but the older VWs seem to be pretty rare.

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> ...


That's the place. You say it's on the other side, going in to Saraburi? I'll look for it next time I pass thru during the daylight hours.
I have some Thai motorhead friends. I'll ask them about VW minivans.

----------


## rickschoppers

Perfect Humbert. Yes on the opposite side of the huge cement plant then up the hill. They had a couple VW van bodies out front with more inside the shop when I drove by. I should have plugged coordinates into my satnav when I went by, but that would be too easy.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Saw a split windscreen Kombi dual cab parked out the back of a garage in Vientiane, looked pretty straight and would make a nice project I reckon, also spotted a karmann Ghia in need of a resto in another part of town .

----------


## rickschoppers

BDL, I am due for a border bounce on the 23rd. Any chance of getting coordinates or directions? Since I live in Thailand, wonder what the duty would be?  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

^Problem with Lao cars is they're LHD. I wouldn't want one for Thailand.

There was a shop just north of Nakhon Pathom on hwy 321 that had a nice collection of VW Beetles. I stopped in there once years ago. No idea if it is still there.

A RHD Beetle would be pretty cool.

----------


## Mr Earl

Saw these two recently at the 100 year market in Sam Chuk.



So cute!

----------


## Topper

> OK, let's do this another way. Does anyone know shops that sell classic VW's?


I have a used car place down the street that has a classic Beetle in almost mint condition, with original air....320K was all he was asking.

I know another used car dealer that has an old beetle that's been there for years, it would be a great rebuild project.

----------


## cockneyboy187

rebuild here - https://www.facebook.com/Sai-2-Autoh...3679918985818/

for sale here -  https://www.facebook.com/%E0%B8%82%E...1962773616327/

----------


## rickschoppers

Excellent information everyone and I thank you. I will continue my hunt and it probably would be much easier if I lived closer to Bangkok.

----------


## Mr Earl

Here's a nice one in Lima, Peru

----------


## biff

*Classic Cars for sale in Thailand*


www.carkolorclassics.com
Site  in English with a small selection of classics, both fully restored and  restoration projects, available throughout Thailand. Some of the cars  also appear on other sites listed here.

www.one2car.com
Site in Thai only. Mainly newer cars, but you can search for "Pre 1990's Cars", or by marque.

www.thaicar.com
Site in Thai only. Mainly newer cars, but you can search by marque in English.

www.taladrod.com
Site in Thai only. Mainly newer cars, but you can search by marque

www.siammotorworld.com
Site in English. Mainly newer cars, but the occasional Classic marque.

www.thaiautovintage.com
Site in English and Thai. Specialised Classic Car Sales and Restoration in Bangkok

www.classiccarclub.phuket.com
Site in English. A good selection of Classic Cars in Phuket, and Bangkok.

www.vrclassiccar.com
Site in Thai with no search facility. Look through the recent postings for some interesting Classic Cars throughout Thailand.

www.ucrcar.com
Made  in Chiang Mai! These wonderful Cobra Replica cars have a 4.0L  Turbo-charged engine and fibreglass body. Available custom built to  order in 90 days for THB1.8m

----------


## biff

*CLASSIC CAR CLUBS*


 	 	 Below you will find links to other Classic Car Clubs in Thailand, throughout Asia and around the world.

Also, there are links to marque-specific clubs and other resoruce sites.

*Clubs in Thailand*


Classic Car Club of Thailand

Vintage Car Club of Thailand

Bangkok Classic Car

Classic Car Club Phuket

Pattaya Extreme Classic Car Club

American Car Club of Thailand

Mercedes Benz Club of Thailand

----------


## biff

?????????? ????????????????????? ?????? ??????????? VOLKSWAGEN ???? CLASSIC VAN CLASSIC-VAN ???? 1 ??? ????????????????????????? Thailand - One2Car.com

?????????? ????????????????????? ?????? ??????????? VOLKSWAGEN ???? ?????? BEETLE ???? 3 ??? ????????????????????????? Thailand - One2Car.com

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> BDL, I am due for a border bounce on the 23rd. Any chance of getting coordinates or directions? Since I live in Thailand, wonder what the duty would be?


I haven't got a gps to give you coordinates  but it's Behind  a petrol station on Thaddeua road , has a new holland tractor dealer in front and is opposite a small lake , not far from downtown area, I will try to grab a picture of it , you can also pm me when your at the bridge and if I'm not working I could show you the location

----------


## Bogon

^ Think this is the place you're on about BLD.

https://www.google.com/maps/@17.950981,102.620894,18z

Here it is on Street view (sorry for the mega long link, but it does work).

https://www.google.com/maps/@17.9503...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## beerlaodrinker

That's amazing, yes that's the place. The splittys out the back

----------


## Bogon

No probs. Gotta help you old boys out.  :Smile: 

Click this link. I panned left a bit and zoomed in. You can see a few VW's in varous states of repair...

https://www.google.com/maps/@17.9500...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## rickschoppers

Good job Bogon. Thanks.

----------


## rickschoppers

> ?????????? ????????????????????? ?????? ??????????? VOLKSWAGEN ???? CLASSIC VAN CLASSIC-VAN ???? 1 ??? ????????????????????????? Thailand - One2Car.com
> 
> ?????????? ????????????????????? ?????? ??????????? VOLKSWAGEN ???? ?????? BEETLE ???? 3 ??? ????????????????????????? Thailand - One2Car.com


Biff, I had that one in my sights and wondered if it was just a hook to visit the dealer.

----------


## rickschoppers

> *Classic Cars for sale in Thailand*
> 
> 
> www.carkolorclassics.com
> Site  in English with a small selection of classics, both fully restored and  restoration projects, available throughout Thailand. Some of the cars  also appear on other sites listed here.
> 
> www.one2car.com
> Site in Thai only. Mainly newer cars, but you can search for "Pre 1990's Cars", or by marque.
> 
> ...


Thanks Biff. A couple here that I had not seen yet. All are now saved to my favorites.

----------


## steevee

There's always several Beetles for sale on Thaiscooter
¢ÒÂÃ¶àµèÒ 1963 ·ÐàºÕÂ¹á·é¾ÃéÍÁâÍ¹ 120,000 ºÒ· à¨éÒ
[ ¢ÒÂ ] ¢ÒÂÃ¶àµèÒ VolkSwagen »Õ1962
¢ÒÂ àµèÒ 1967 µÒËÇÒ¹

----------


## rickschoppers

Yep, Thaiscooter is saved to my favorites as well, thanks.

----------


## biff

Hi Rickschoppers,
The split window models(vans) are very expensive now days, usually rusted out in the lower sils, door pillars, rear quarter panels etc..you can buy the panels for most of them, including the front panel..In Aussie, a good one restored around $50000 to $60000..for the ute models start around minimum $30000.
If you can pick one up and have contacts in the US parts can be secured there, cheaper I would imagine.

I had a 62 model, used 2 different gear boxes the change the ratios, one from a 65 , one from a 63..made a big difference to driving, different ratios .we have big distances between places here.
Most of the panels can be made by a good "Sheety" ( sheetmetal worked) then just Mig them in.

Have a look at some VW forums, they list all sorts of renos ..

Aussieveedubbers - Home - Powered by GaiaBB
ozVolks Australian VW Enthusiast Forum

----------


## biff

1973 Volkswagen Kombi Van/Minivan | Cars, Vans & Utes | Gumtree Australia Bayswater Area - Bedford | 1108828060
1979 vw kombi | Cars, Vans & Utes | Gumtree Australia Mandurah Area - Mandurah | 1106804249
Rare Volkswagen Kombi Ute T2 Single Cab - 1976 | Cars, Vans & Utes | Gumtree Australia Fremantle Area - Fremantle | 1110276941
1968 Volkswagen Beetle Sedan | Cars, Vans & Utes | Gumtree Australia Armadale Area - Kelmscott | 1110023711

Just to give you an idea , how much of a collectors item theses are..

----------


## biff

Volkswagen Bus T1 Samba for sale in Bangkok/Thailand

Volkswagen Beetle for sale in Phuket/Thailand
Volkswagen Type 3 Squareback for sale in Phuket/Thailand

----------


## Topper

I've always wanted a karmann ghia....

----------


## rickschoppers

T2 vans seem to be a better deal here in Thailand.

????????Volkswagen Classic Van ONE2CAR

https://mobile.facebook.com/%E0%B8%8...73616327/?_rdr

Vw kombi t2 bu 1969, cars for sale in Thailand in Chiang Mai

The split windows are now too much money as are thr Karmen Ghias.

I may have to settle for a 60s beetle that seems to stll be reasonably priced.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I've always wanted a karmann ghia....


So have I, maxwell smart had had one so I figure good enough for him then good enough for us to? I also wouldn't mind a shoe phone

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by CSFFan
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a karmann ghia....
> 
> 
> So have I, maxwell smart had had one so I figure good enough for him then good enough for us to? I also wouldn't mind a shoe phone


I had one, way back when I was 17... bought it for $25. It has been in a front end collision, someone had welded on the nose from another car(nasty looking job), the generator didn't work.
Drove it from Virginia to Florida, running off the 6 volt battery. Had to stop when it rained (until I learned about Rain-X) and charge the battery at night. Very pleasant car to drive, it twas!

----------


## fat bastard

There's a place in Bangyai Nonthaburi that has a lot of VW's and they're always working on them when I happen to go by.

----------


## rickschoppers

> There's a place in Bangyai Nonthaburi that has a lot of VW's and they're always working on them when I happen to go by.


What is the exact location?

----------


## fat bastard

It's in behind the new Central Westgate shopping centre. It looks like a couple of shops that specialize in V.W.'s I'll try to go by there tomorrow and get some pics and a gps position if you'd like.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Yes plz.

----------


## fat bastard



----------


## forreachingme

Many in the Phils, few facebook pages regarding those and parts...

Going from 30K to 80K Pesos easy to get a working good looking one.

A new law just came in about vintage cars, should be driven only on week ends, so many collector using those for everyday are a bit in trouble

----------


## biff

Good pics and link Fat Bastard.
I wonder what the Samba bus is worth, kombi  with windows in the turrent (roof).
Type 3's  (white blue station wagon in pic) are good value, type 3 or 4 engine , faster than a bug.
The Low Light or Bay Window kombi..maroon/white roof one in pics  are cheaper, better mechanics etc..not as nostalgic.

----------


## AntRobertson

That's pretty cool.

I like how their 'workshop' literally spills out onto the soi. Thailand eh!  :Very Happy:

----------


## biff

I used to work with a guy, who had the same model as blue ute, he had a Porsche motor in it..

Very nice to drive..just had a look in Philippines, lots over there..Kombi's..
The whole soi is the workshop, it seems Ant..

----------


## biff

Volkswagen Bus T1 Samba for sale in Bangkok/Thailand
VW Samba bus..2.4 mill baht
Volkswagen Type 3 Squareback for sale in Phuket/Thailand
Type 3 ...590000 baht
Volkswagen Beetle for sale in Phuket/Thailand
Beetle ..250000 ..baht

----------


## rickschoppers

Nice pics FB. I will stop by next time in the area.

----------


## kiwiIan

Hi Humbert,  
I am looking for up to TEN German made T2 Split screen VW Kombi Vans.. (1960 - 68) to purchase in Thailand. As long as they have a relatively sound body and the engine runs I am keen.  I saw your post about having Thai Motorhead friends who might know of VW vans...?    Do you think any of them might be interested in rounding some up for me?
Cheers
Ian

kiwiIan

----------


## VocalNeal

Ian, I admire your enthusiasm. 

It seems to me the market for old VW's is quite mature here so any idea of finding barn finds whilst admirable will not yield many results.

I hope I am wrong but...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Gotta agree VN those old girls just can't be found in Asia anymore, the locals are onto the potential value of the splitty/ kubelwagons/ kharmann ghias etc. in Laos I've seen 2 karmann ghias in the last 10 years and 1 kubelwagon. Did see a split window kombi dual cab ute circa ? Parked behind a petrol station (it's still there)and I've seen some Facebook posts asking if it's for sale. It is but I suspect it's way overpriced, would love to have it personnally but I suspect I would quickly loose interest in restoring it. After work beertakes up a lot of my time

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hi Humbert,  
> I am looking for up to TEN German made T2 Split screen VW Kombi Vans.. (1960 - 68) to purchase in Thailand. As long as they have a relatively sound body and the engine runs I am keen.  I saw your post about having Thai Motorhead friends who might know of VW vans...?    Do you think any of them might be interested in rounding some up for me?
> Cheers
> Ian
> 
> kiwiIan


try the Volkswagen clubs in Thailand, you might need a Thai speaker/ writer to help but that could yield results, don't expect screaming bargains though , I think the Thais are onto it, bit of a Volkswagen guy meself

----------


## cockneyboy187

> Hi Humbert,  
> I am looking for up to TEN German made T2 Split screen VW Kombi Vans.. (1960 - 68) to purchase in Thailand. As long as they have a relatively sound body and the engine runs I am keen.  I saw your post about having Thai Motorhead friends who might know of VW vans...?    Do you think any of them might be interested in rounding some up for me?
> Cheers
> Ian
> 
> kiwiIan


Split screens are T1's large front bay windows are T2's or bay windows.
this site for vehicles for sale -  https://www.facebook.com/%E0%B8%82%E...1962773616327/
and this mainly parts but some cars - https://www.facebook.com/groups/3153...?ref=bookmarks

----------

